# Vilsack Endorses Clinton



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmmmm.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/clinton-wins-endorsement-of-first-obama-cabinet-member-NAA-associated-press/


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

He just wants to keep his job. Really live large and retire on a big FAT pension after 16 years.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No one said he was the brightest bulb in the chandelier. As the dem commentor said, she doesn't stand a chance.

Not to say that a Republican is a shoe in. I don't think that is the case. Wish it was. The dems are busy letting the republicans throw stones at each other and Hil dog.

Meanwhile you know that gears are turning and searches are happening for a true viable candidate.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

The problem the Republican party has is that they tend to sling so much mud at each other then drag their potential presidential candidates through even more mud and then for good measure beat the snoot out of each other that who ever does win the nomination has been so degraded and vilified by their own party the Democratic nominee looks like the second coming. That way of picking a candidate hasn't working so well in the past and I don't think its going to work so well this time either...... just my humble opinion, and I identify as Republican for the most part.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Next thing you know that idiot that married the black pos singer........the kardashian chick.... what are they famous for again? She'll be running, and would probably be a front runner.......nothing surprises me anymore


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Big rear end.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Dawg , you and I are both suffering from " CTNS" . Carpul tunnel neck syndrome. This condition develops after reading, watching,and the listening of news. It strikes people usually over 40 years old, logically minded, and in otherwise perfectly good health. Symptoms include extreme pain in the neck,(caused from shaking your head back and forth). There currently are no drugs to treat this condition.
In some acute cases, it has been reported, to make a persons head explode. One suggested remedy is to move to Nanavut Canada, pursue ice fishing (suggest getting the 16 foot ice auger extension), and build a deluxe igloo.

Repeating....." beam me up Scotty .......no intelligent life here".


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Uphayman said:


> Dawg , you and I are both suffering from " CTNS" . Carpul tunnel neck syndrome. This condition develops after reading, watching,and the listening of news. It strikes people usually over 40 years old, logically minded, and in otherwise perfectly good health. Symptoms include extreme pain in the neck,(caused from shaking your head back and forth). There currently are no drugs to treat this condition.
> In some acute cases, it has been reported, to make a persons head explode. One suggested remedy is to move to Nanavut Canada, pursue ice fishing (suggest getting the 16 foot ice auger extension), and build a deluxe igloo.
> 
> Repeating....." beam me up Scotty .......no intelligent life here".


I have found that a fifth of tequila and a twelve pack of ones favorite brew helps to temporarily relieve that pain in the neck (no salt no lemon/lime that's sh!* is for pu$$e$? just straight tequila chased by a swallow of beer)


----------

